# Birthday



## Syndrome (Apr 19, 2005)

I really don't care to have folks know what my birthday is. I would like to know if there is a way to disable this 'feature' in my profile. I know I don't have to list the year, but why on earth is it a required field?


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 19, 2005)

Syndrome said:
			
		

> I really don't care to have folks know what my birthday is. I would like to know if there is a way to disable this 'feature' in my profile. I know I don't have to list the year, but why on earth is it a required field?




COPPA compliance. The software doesn't allow it to be turned off, and for legal reasons I'm not inclined to rewrite it.


----------



## Syndrome (Apr 19, 2005)

Ah. Okay.

Irritating, but I can understand not wanting to rewrite the code. 

Though...I don't see how stating the month and date, but not year protects the online privacy of children.  The year of birth would be the key part, and that's not required. Anyway, thank you very much for such a swift reply!!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 19, 2005)

Crap. So what should I do with your birthday present, Syndrome?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 19, 2005)

Edit Profile - in the pull downs is a blank field, select and update.   

Think that works but don't hold me to it.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Edit Profile - in the pull downs is a blank field, select and update.
> 
> Think that works but don't hold me to it.




That's what I did, and although I've always _assumed_ it worked, I guess I don't know for sure. I'll check next year.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 20, 2005)

I think something changed with whether it was truly required or not after the board upgrades.  When I first registered here I did not enter a birthday.  About a month ago I went in to add an ICQ address into my profile, when I saved those changes it told me I had entered an invalid birthday (it was still blank).  It pretty much made me enter a month and day.  I just tried setting it to blank again and it is now a required field.

No big deal to me really, since it doesn't make me post the year.


----------



## BSF (Apr 20, 2005)

At one time, "Today's Birthdays" weren't displayed at the bottom of the forum root.  I'm not sure if that is a config setting, or if it was a mod by Michael.  Maybe it will return to that format at some point in the future.  

Barring that, lie.  Set your bithday to some bogus date.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Edit Profile - in the pull downs is a blank field, select and update.
> 
> Think that works but don't hold me to it.




It's a fairly recent change. I left my bday blank when I signed up here ages ago. When I last changed my sig (thinking that's what it was anyways), I had to input my bday before being allowed to proceed.

It's new, I think.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 20, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Barring that, lie.  Set your bithday to some bogus date.




February 31 is always a good one to go with...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 20, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Barring that, lie.  Set your bithday to some bogus date.



That's what I do.  Many sites that require registration ask for a birthday to get demographic information.  I have a fake birthday that I use for that.  It is close enough that it gives a pretty accurate demographic picture.  In this age of identity theft, I like to keep personal information as private as I can.  I know there are plenty of ways for a determined person to steal personal information, but why make it any easier?


----------



## diaglo (Apr 25, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> February 31 is always a good one to go with...





i try to pick my grandfather's birthday... june 15, 1897. but for some reason most boards don't cover the 1800's.


----------

